# scottish folds munchkin?



## kingweaver88 (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know much about cats or cat breeds, so Im asking just for curiosity sake. Are there any scottish folds munchkins? From what I read it seems like scottish folds arent really a breed but simply a small genetic mutation that causes the folds. So essentially any breed could could have this mutation, same goes for the short legs on a munckin. So wouldn't it be possible to breed a cat with both attributes?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Found this:



> Two crosses that are discouraged are Munchkin/Scottish Fold (due to the skeletal problems found in the Scottish Fold) and Munchkin/Manx or "Manxkin" (due to spinal problems found in the Manx).


http://www.messybeast.com/shortlegs.htm


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Scottish Fold is a breed itself. Not all cat registries recognize it as a bree due to the skeletal/joint problems the fold-gene also can cause.

Breedings cats with different kinds of skeletal defects isn't something I'd recommend. The skeleton and the joints are the very foundation of the cats body so creating cats with multiple skeletal/joint defects to me sounds like creating a whole lot of health problems.


----------

